
The Rise of the “Second Internet” and What It Means: Tech News and Analysis « - apievangelist
http://gigaom.com/2011/03/31/the-rise-of-the-second-internet-and-what-it-means/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29
======
fleitz
The "Second Internet" sounds suspiciously like "Web 2.0".

